# Paper Micarta black



## daddy yo yo (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I finally want to try my first wa-handle and I am currently searching an online store where I can purchase black paper micarta. I found knifeandgun.com who carry paper micarta in perfect dimensions but their shipping costs to Austria/Europe exceed the value of the goods (honestly, shipping for over 50 US$ is ridiculous when the value of the goods is only 26 US$). I tried to contact them by mail, but the e-mail address stated on their website is wrong, I get failure notices all the time.

Does any of you know a good source for black paper micarta in approx. 1" x 1" x 5"? And I'd like some 1/8" paper micarta as well as spacer material...


----------



## TB_London (Nov 30, 2013)

Brisa may have some

https://www.brisa.fi/portal/index.p...=organic|utmctr=(not provided)&sort=2a&page=2


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 30, 2013)

K&G's website automatically calculates shipping via UPS. You could probably get them to ship via USPS flat rate Priority Mail.
The lowest cost shipping you will get from the US is in a flat rate envelope up to 4 lbs for about $25.
Your best bet would be to find a source on your side of the world.
Micarta is a brand name for the material made by Westinghouse.
If you tried your search as paper based phenolics you might find someone near you. 
This material gets used for a variety of projects including circuit boards.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks everyone!

i can get some spacer material or scales over here, but nothing really thicker than 6mm... 

i will try to contact k&g by telephone as their e-mail isn't working. hopefully they can do smth on the shipping costs. :sad0:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 1, 2013)

daddy yo yo said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> i can get some spacer material or scales over here, but nothing really thicker than 6mm...
> 
> i will try to contact k&g by telephone as their e-mail isn't working. hopefully they can do smth on the shipping costs. :sad0:



I will send you some at shipping cost. I have it 25mm thick.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 5, 2013)

marko, you rock! i'll send you an e-mail...


----------

